# Supernova or 870 Express Super Mag



## Nate23 (Nov 26, 2006)

I looking for some advice on a couple pump shotguns I have been eyeing.

I am looking for an all around good waterfowl and turkey 3.5" gun.  I need something I can beat around, get dirty, and not have to worry about it like my normal bird gun.  

I have narrowed it down to the Supernova or the 870 Super Mag but I am still open to suggestions.  Looking for something in camo.  

Let me know you opinion.  

Thanks, 
Nate


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Nov 27, 2006)

I HAVE A NOVA AND I WOULD NOT TRADE IT FOR ANYTHING.  BEST ALL AROUND PUMP ON THE MARKET. THATS MY OPINION


----------



## MOTS (Nov 27, 2006)

I have had both, the Nova is good but the forestock rattles alot. The 870 is a timeless classic tried and true. Not to mention hundreds of mods you can do with the 870. It's the most issued shotgun by governing authorites also, mainly because of reliability. Sometimes price doesn't help outway the quality a gun. Remington is a fine product, I'd lean towards the 870.


----------



## jason308 (Nov 27, 2006)

Another vote for the Nova. I love mine, and you get all 3 choke tubes with it too. And for me, the Nova shoots better than the 870 does. Good luck.


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Nov 28, 2006)

870 Supermag - get a black one and get a Knoxx SpecOps pistol grip recoil reducing stock for it (if you're going to use it for turkey hunting).


----------



## Derka (Nov 29, 2006)

I bought a supernova 4 months ago and love it. My opinion the nova feels a lot better than the 870 plus i like the finish on the nova...not much to rust.  Both good guns though.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 29, 2006)

I, too, bought a Nova (not the Super Nova) and I really like mine. I'd have been happy with the Remington, too, I'm sure. 

I did but the recoil reduction system for my Nova (optional, easy to install) and it may help the recoil. I don't know 'cause I put it on before I shot it with 3-1/2 loads.

Either way, you'll be happy, I think.


----------



## Sloane Ranger (Dec 4, 2006)

had an old nova pump from 2004-fore end rattled bad.
Tightening the allen screws did nothing.
Sold it.
Bought a new super nova this summer for turkeys in HD timber pistol grip 24" bbl. Love it.
Benelli fixed the rattling issue. My new one is much more solid feeling and NO rattle


----------



## Bowman#3 (Dec 4, 2006)

I have both of them the 870 is the one I like better. 
my 2 cents


----------



## TNhunterKMC (Dec 8, 2006)

870 Supermag with Knoxx SpecOps stock:

















I made that tactical sling for my 870 as well.  It makes for a nice setup for turkey hunting.


----------



## Kyle M (Dec 8, 2006)

TNhunter, very nice setup, you just gave me some ideas for my 870.


----------



## dognducks (Dec 20, 2006)

ive got a nova and an 870. the 870 jammed on me dove hunting one year and haven't picked it up since.go with the supernova. cant beat a benelli


----------



## Dub (Jan 5, 2007)

The SuperNova fits me better and is adjustable if ever needed....so it'd be my first choice for any type of wing shooting.  I like the range of hand positions that the forend will accomadate now.  They seem to be fairly tight.  The barrels on these look a little slender, though.

The 870 seems to be more sought after for turkey guns for some reason.  Gun Docc and others have really raved them up.  I supose the aftermarket stocks and the modifications that can be made will give some good performance on turkey.


----------

